# Regenfeste Jacke: No-Name oder Marke?



## lara79 (23. Oktober 2014)

Habe beim Sturz gerade meine Vaude zerstört, und deshalb eine Frage: Gibt es eigentlich eine Jacke, die einen oder auch mehrere Regenschauer aushält, aber trotzdem noch gut "belüftet" ist? Wenn ich einige Beiträge  könnte man ja meinen, dass es bei den Membran-Jacken nur billige oder teure Plastiktüten gibt. Ich möchte bei wechselhaftem Wetter aber nicht immer extra eine Regenjacke mitnehmen und suche daher für den Winter eine "Universaljacke", falls es sowas überhaupt gibt. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass "universell" wirklich geht. Alle Regenjacken (sofern sie denn wirklich wasserdicht sind), sind mehr oder weniger Plastiktüten, die ich nicht auf längere Zeit einfach so anhaben wollen würde. Es gibt eigentlich nur Unterschiede in der "Plastiktütigkeit" und enorme Unterschiede in der Haltbarkeit. Die Hersteller reden das zwar immer schön, aber selbst das sündhaft teure Gore Tex (meiner Meinung nach das haltbarste und atmungsaktivste wasserdichte Material auf dem Markt) fühlt sich bei längerem Tragen trotzdem an wie ... ne Plastiktüte eben. 
Von daher führt meiner Meinung kein Weg an zwei Jacken vorbei: eine Windjacke gegen Frieren und eine Regenjacke im Rucksack für Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (24. Oktober 2014)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Dicht und wirklich atmungsaktiv schließt sich bei körperlicher Betätigung wie Biken, Running irgendwie aus.

Für kleinere Regenschauer nutze ich eine dünne Softshelljacke. Die meisten sind in der Regel wasserabweisend beschichtet und durch erneute Imprägnierung ganz brauchbar und zudem meist auch winddicht.

Bei starkem Regen fahre ich einfach nicht.


----------



## manfred01 (24. Oktober 2014)

Also einen Schauer sollte auch eine gute Softshelljacke abkönnen. Leider gibt es ja keine Maßeinheit für wasserabweisend. Ich habe eine ältere Löffler Softshell mit Nikwax relativ regenfest gekriegt. Ansonsten habe ich noch eine Vaude Spray III, also eine echte Regenjacke. Da atmet nix, aber immerhin hat sie eine Unterarmbelüftung und ist hinten schön lang.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Oktober 2014)

manfred01 schrieb:


> ... eine Vaude Spray III, also eine echte Regenjacke. Da atmet nix, aber immerhin hat sie eine Unterarmbelüftung und ist hinten schön lang.



Deshalb hab ich nur noch ganz billige Aldi-Jacken, die sind wenigstens dick und richtig leicht. Bei Regen fahr ich auch nicht und als Notfalljacke super. Ansonsten eben ne Softshell-Jacke mit einem Fleecepulli drunter, das geht auch bei relativ niedrigen Temperaturen.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Oktober 2014)

Softshelljacken finde beim Biken ich nur zur kühlen Jahreszeit angenehm, sonst zu warm.
Habe mir vor längerer Zeit tatsächlich mal so eine - trotz Sommerschlußverkauf - immer noch sündhaft teure Goretex Pacelite Jacke (von Scott) gegönnt und muß sagen, sie ist für eine wasserdichte Jacke wirklich atmungsaktiv und sehr leicht, jedoch muß man sehr aufpassen, daß die Membran nicht innen durch Reibung z.B. durch die Rucksackgurte verletzt wird.
Trotzdem meine Lieblingsjacke bei entsprechendem Wetter, nutze sie auch für die Abfahrt bei Skitouren über die Softshelljacke (da ist es dann auch etwas kälter ).


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Oktober 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Hersteller reden das zwar immer schön, aber selbst das sündhaft teure Gore Tex (meiner Meinung nach das haltbarste und atmungsaktivste wasserdichte Material auf dem Markt) fühlt sich bei längerem Tragen trotzdem an wie ... ne Plastiktüte eben.



Schau dir mal Bekleidung aus NeoShell von Polartec an, das ist meiner Meinung nach die Referenz derzeit. Habe eine 3L-Hardshellhose aus diesem Material, die man bei Frühlings-/Herbsttemperaturen ohne Supp-Gefühl auch mal auf der nackten Haut tragen kann. Beim Wandern bergauf, wohlgemerkt. Zusätzlich eine sehr effektive Impragnierung, Regen perlt unheimlich gut und vor allem auch lange ab. 

Bei der Aussage mit der Windjacke stimme ich dagegen voll zu.


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe eine gute Jacke von Peak Performance. War aber schon reduziert über 100 EUR. Ich trage sie aber schon über 2 Jahre und sogar sehr oft im Herbst, Winter (mit warmen Schichten drunter) und im Frühling. Bin oft genug darin vom Rad geflogen  sie hält aber sehr gut und ich hab sie tausend mal gewaschen. Fahr auch Ski damit. It hab Regenbekleidung von Craft und Protektiv gehabt - die haben nichts getaugt und die Membrane bei beiden war sehr schnell kaputt. Besonders dort, wo der Rucksack scheuert. Über die Peak Performance Jacke kann ich überhaupt nicht meckern. Edit:...sie ist ttrotzdem eine Art Plastiktüte - aber nur wenn es eigentlich zu warm ist.
Ich trage ein Softshell nur wenn es einige Grad unter 0  steht - sonst ist es mir zu warm.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Oktober 2014)

... zum Thema Regenjacke: seht mal in meine Bikemarktanzeigen


----------



## swe68 (29. Oktober 2014)

Eine Softshell schützt - wie schon beschrieben - bei leichten Regenschauern. 
Nachdem meine Vaude-Regenjacke an Altersschwäche verstorben ist, ist mir gegen Regen eine 3-Lagen-Jacke zugelaufen (lange Geschichte, guter Service von bergfreunde.de). Ist mir zuviel Gepäck beim Biken - hier habe ich jetzt ein knautschbares Billigteil von Decathlon. Zugegebenermaßen fahre ich aber wenig bei Regen.


----------



## lara79 (29. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Empfehlungen und Tipps. Ich habe mir jetzt eine winddichte Löffler-Softshelljacke aus der Bucht geholt und dazu einen Hauch von Nichts gegen Regen von Rose. Beides passt super und sollte für den Winter reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

